# Identify these rainbows plz?



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Can anyone help me identify this rainbows?


----------



## mythin (Sep 2, 2007)

are the juveniles or stressed from just being moved? they look like boeseman's rainbowfish


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

they are juveniles.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I am going to guess Melanotaenia Herbertaxelrodi. I have fry of these that I got from purchasing mops.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

nah, I had herbies I hatched from fry, they never looked like that.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Its possible they may be hybrids or they could be Australian rainbow which is M. splendia. Really hard to tell as they are young. It will be interesting to see what they look like in a few months.


----------



## pepetj (Oct 2, 2008)

After zooming in your pic I believe you have juveniles of M. lacustris (aka Lake Kutubu aka Turquoise Rainbowfish).

Pepetj
Santo Domingo

PS: They get gorgeous as adults, I keep a school of 10. Males display an intense yellow line in the "forehead".


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

thanks a lot guys


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

from my experience with r'bows, those should be coloring up enough to tell species by that size. perhaps give them a black/blue background and non-white gravel because they are not showing their true colors. If you leave them in a tank like that they likely will not show good coloration at all.

GL!


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

They are still at the LFS.Which doesn't appreciate the idea of feeding varied diet to fishes.But they sell them quite cheaply.like 4$ for a pair.& they are there for around two months .


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

those are likely just aussie r'bows then. the price of other species should be more. GL!


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Pricing is bit different here ,I ve seen moorish idols for 50$ or less(i do know about banner fish).Majestic,emperor angelfishes(juvi)for less then 20$.fully grown discus pair around 15-20$.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Where is "here"? That will also make a difference. 

FYI a store that sells SW fish that cheap but can't ID a rainbowfish they order is not a good sign. They order fish from a list, they should be able to tell at least what they were supposed to be when they came in. 

A store getting in moorish idols waves a big 'ol red flag to me.


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm in Pakistan.
& thats what my point is, u cant trust them ,buts its best out here.


----------



## taoyeah (Aug 8, 2007)

looks like there were mixed bow there.


----------



## demen45 (Mar 6, 2009)

taoyeah said:


> looks like there were mixed bow there.


agree


----------



## Mr_docfish (Apr 21, 2008)

pepetj said:


> After zooming in your pic I believe you have juveniles of M. lacustris (aka Lake Kutubu aka Turquoise Rainbowfish).
> 
> Pepetj
> Santo Domingo
> ...


I'm in with Pepetj..... Mel lacustris. They are often cheap here in Australia cause they breed quite easily and in large numbers and grow quick too.
Best bet is to put the fish on a darker bottom with a plain background (brown/dark colour) and get a closer shot of them, with light from above... no direct flash. Post up this new pic and we will see.


----------

